# Rubik's Cube Emoji



## Padarom (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey there,

I've been trying to find if people have tried submitting proposals for a Rubik's Cube emoji, but apparently no one has. There is one petition on change.org, but even if that had received more signatures it wouldn't have made a difference as the Unicode Consortium requires strict proposals for any emoji.

Therefore I started working on a proper proposal for adding an official Rubik's Cube emoji. If this was going to pass, you could expect to be able to find a Rubik's Cube in your phone's keyboard or your favorite sites that support unicode emojis.

Here's my current draft:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...Y1pPi23HOc34pT0Lc/edit#heading=h.nkdvtsvkfpj0

Also, please take a second to answer this quick survey regarding the best emoji design:
https://forms.gle/3kFYjV6ybcBLjuNe6

Please let me know of any concerns or suggestions you might be having with it.


----------



## sub203x3 (Jun 27, 2019)

DId it!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

Did it!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks - I have wondered how to get an emoji onto all the popular platforms.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 17, 2020)

I did this a long time ago I just forgot to comment oops.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 17, 2020)

??


----------

